# Amplificador de micrófono para grupo q hace ruido



## Rafale (Ago 4, 2005)

Hola, este es mi primer post y bue, se algo de electrónica y electricidad y bue, como no las se todas necesito armar un amplificador para micrófono, ya q lo enchufo a mi equipo de audio pero si hablo a 6 cm de distancia del mic no se escucha, así q tengo q acércame para q salga la voz, encima no sale bien, alguien tiene el diseño para amp el micrófono? 

gracias


----------



## MaMu (Ago 4, 2005)

Circuitos para amplificar un micrófono, los hay y muchos, pero seria conveniente que especifiques para que tipo de micrófono deseas implementarlo y cuales son las características de la entrada de linea de tu equipo de sonido.


----------



## Rafale (Ago 16, 2005)

El micrófono es tipo profesional mono de 6.5mm, lo usamos en equipo un jvc de 3600w, para q salga el sonido hay q hablar muy cerca del mic, así q mi idea era q hacer el circuito q amplifique para evitar hablar de cerca, además de q el audio q sale es una basura... salu2


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 16, 2005)

No creo que el problema sea por falta de preamplificador, pues de hecho el equipo amplificador tiene entrada para micrófono, el problema a mi criterio es debido a la impedancia de la entrada del micrófono, debes verificar si la entrada es de alta o baja impedancia y utilizar un micrófono de esas características o un circuito acoplador de impedancias que no es mas que un simple transformador y lo consigues en cualquier tienda de electrónica.


----------

